# the real test!!!!!!!!!!!&#



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

well, seems that everything that i put in my rhoms tank he tears apart, so i figured id put him to the real test. caught some nice fish including bass














and threw em in, here they are. my rhom is either pissed and waiting to get more settled so he can tear the sh*t outa them or pissing himself. hopefully we will see some carnage







.

i will keep you all updated with pics on any carnage or if they can coexist, which i doubt.

P.s. that bass you see in the right side of the tank and the solo pic is about 1' long (12 in.)

most of the other fish are the rhom's size or bigger, with the exception of maybe 2.

here they are...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Damn! nice pics you are going to have to keep us up to date with the war that is about to go on in your tank


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

will do.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I hope ur rhom fucks sh*t up!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

theres gonna be a blood bath tonight


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

me too, hehe cant wait till i see some action, or at least end results. hehe.

i wonder if having the light on all hours while its dark and having daylight in all the time will mess sh*t up? i dont think so.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

o forgot to tell you the rhom is about 5.5-6"


----------



## swttalker33 (Jun 7, 2003)

lol... ur filter is gonna have to work overtime soon...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i dont mind...


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Keep us updated...Hoping for some great pictures....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Rhoms are not indestructible. He's gotta be feeling some stress here. Rhoms are shy by nature and he can't be digging this situation.



> swttalker33 Posted on Sep 17 2003, 03:44 AM
> lol... ur filter is gonna have to work overtime soon...


And yes, your bio-load has to be incredible!

_Moved to Piranha pics_


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

Geez... Things should get interesting in your tank soon!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Rhoms are not indestructible. He's gotta be feeling some stress here. Rhoms are shy by nature and he can't be digging this situation.


 im making sure to monitor how he is, and he seems to be like normal, he doesnt do much right now because of the light, im trying to get him used to it. if i c any signs of stress i will take them out, but he seems fine as of now.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

o and srry for posting in the wrong thread.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah rhoms are aggresive but that 1' is still 1' so he may not mess with him the rest when he gets tired of comapny he'll take care of them only thing is i hope u quarantined the fish and not just dumped them in there theyre probably ok but better safe than sorry


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats some cool sh&^
keep us updated
and dont bass have nice teeth and are pretty aggresive


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i checked his teeth out, he doesnt have anymore than chiclids

p.s. my rhom is already startin to go at it haha


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> i dont mind...


 You should...
Adding a lot of large fish to your tank all of a sudden puts a big additional strain on the tank's bioload - perhaps too much, which can result in bad water quality, dangerous spikes and whatnot!

And I agree with SerraPygo's remark about stress - that rhom has hardly any place to go when he feels uneasy...

I'd add one fish at the time, if you think wasting all those fish is necessary: but then - it's your tank, your fishes.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Thats crazy.
I want to hear what happens.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

goodbye Rhom


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

eh fuckin woot!

hope the rhom doesn't get to stressed... id like to see someone do this with like a 14 inch rhombeus or a large elongatus









im in comp tech 1 class right now


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I dunno guys. I'd say th Rhom is gonna WRECK sh*t. Do any of the fish attack him? Cause I can't see any difference with those fish and A shitload of Goldfish. My Buddys Rhom tank always has 15+ goldfish in it. The Rhom is ok with it, just kills them at night. I'm predicting Chaos in your tank, with the Rhom the victor! BUT if you want to make him more confortable give him some driftwood to hide behind. That way he's be relaxed and you can watch the fish in your tank start to disappear!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

WE NEED MORE PICS!! and try to video tape it if possible!!!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

he doesnt get picked on at all from the others, he bit the sh*t outa the big chiclid looking one and it tryed to open its mouth at it and the rhom attacked its ass till it ran to the other side of the tank, they all stay away from him.

as for the update, all of them have most of they're rear tails nipped off(nothing worth pics). but i dont see nothing more.

we'll see what happens in a couple of days.

if i note any signs of stress from the rhom, i will take them out. but he is acting normal like he usually does and actually gets out and swims a bit more in the middle of the tank, instead of sitting in a corner.

will keep u updated.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice Test your doing Nice Pixs


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thnx, right now he is just chasing them and getting at their fins, im gonna turn off the light tonight so that he can have it dark completely the whole night. we'll see what happens.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

we will see///


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I want to see your rhom all PISSED OFF!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

well, the rhom went for my new pleco...

wasnt too surprised. here are some pics.

and some updated pics on the lil fin nips on the fish (including the 1' bass)


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> thnx, right now he is just chasing them and getting at their fins, im gonna turn off the light tonight so that he can have it dark completely the whole night. we'll see what happens.


 whoo hoh hoohhh! exciting.









just keep us posted.


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

lol the funny thing is he just bought 2 of those plecos from me and threw them in there and about 20 mins later he caleld me and said dam my rhom got hsi ass lol


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i shroom i said:


> lol the funny thing is he just bought 2 of those plecos from me and threw them in there and about 20 mins later he caleld me and said dam my rhom got hsi ass lol


 lol yep


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

That looks awesome with all of those fish in there! I can't wait to see and hear what happens.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats fintastic


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Kick ass, more pics


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

You should play the song Killing my Softly and take a video. LOL the rhom seem to be enjoying his company. That BASS looked like a dork with no tail.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

lol first kill has been done, was a 5" bluegill but was a sorry ass kill, just a tail bite and found it dead. not worth the pic, i will keep u guys updated.


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

post pics jsut for an update, or is it a long process to upload pics


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

for what the fish looked like, it is not worth the time, i gotta take pics, and then edit them and then post em.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

aright i've taken these fish out and finnished them off because the rhom was leaving them all with out tails and just enough to let them try and swim around everywhere.

felt bad for the suckers so i took em out of their misery and have them all filleyd (spelling right?) up for my p's.

will try this out when he gets bigger or with single fish.

srry for the info guys, no carnage pics


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Can't wait to see more pics...should be getting very interesting.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

icepick36m said:


> Can't wait to see more pics...should be getting very interesting.:nod:


 I missed the post above







I've already seen a filleted fish before.


----------

